# Cockapoo Pricing Opinions



## LilCockapoo (Feb 23, 2015)

How much did you pay for your cockapoo? 

How much would you have been willing to pay? 

And the big question: Is £500 too much? 

Basically, a friend of mine breeds cockapoos?she's actually the one I brought my gorgeous Missy from?and she's been accused of breeding for profit and not caring about her pups. I absolutely have no qualms in handing over £500 for a high-quality pup, but apparently a lot of people do. To make herself feel better, she talked over the reasoning behind her pricing to me, and it looks something like this:

Stud fee: £500
Visits to the vet (pre-breeding): £260?£300
Vaccinations (1st & 2nd) & wellbeing check up: £75 per puppy
Microchips: £25 per puppy
Puppy packs: £50 per puppy
Etc: £100?£150

The litter Missy came from only consisted of 3 pups, and the litter before that was 4. So assuming that she spent the maximum on each, she only made a small profit of £100 with her first litter, and a slightly larger profit of £450 with her second litter. This isn't including the one time costs of PRA testing, hip scoring etc. How anybody could accuse her of being out for money is beyond me, especially considering that there are plenty of listings on the same sites for up to £1,200, and all that those pups come with is a puppy pack and a vaccination + 20% off microchipping voucher. Part of me is wondering if the lower price is what's drawing in the kind of people in that have the nerve to be so rude to her, because they must know that her pups are pretty much the most inexpensive cockapoo's that they'll find in the area, so they make assumptions that they must be low quality and try and lower the price even more. The pups she sells are the friendliest cockapoos I've ever met (I know they're all friendly) these are pups that when you go to visit can be found grooming the cats, hanging out with the cockatiel, those kinda things. They've been raised in her lovely home around her family, and they tick every box that a potential buyer could expect to be ticked for 10?11 week old pups. Would you pay £500 for a pup of this description assuming that you'd met the breeder and everything was in order? If you wouldn't, what would you pay? 

I'm sorry for the length of this, I just want some opinions from actual cockapoo owners and not the potential scum that she had knocking on her front door. Thanks to anybody who answers in advance.


----------



## geoff8893 (Aug 24, 2014)

£500 is defiantly NOT to much. We paid £650 for our Molly. She is worth every penny. An awful lot of care and love is involved in caring and raising a litter of puppies for 8 or 9 weeks. Reputable breeders go to the expense of microchipping , DNA testing arranging vetinary examination etc. She can hardly be making any profit at all, I'm sure it is more a labour of love for her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you know the answer really as you already know the prices that they can fetch - that is cheap for a cockapoo pup, correctly bred and raised. If anything when I have seen them advertised for around £450-£500 I worry that it is a breeder that doesn't do homework, testing, socialising etc. I would suggest she tells people that think that is too much that if they find cheaper the pups may not be health tested, and if people can't afford to find that amount to pay for a potential new family member then I would worry that they may not be able to afford the upkeep of them. Let her be really fussy about the new owners and not give in to anyone that wants to barter for a pup.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tell your friend that she is the kind of breeder most of us are looking for and that lower prices would likely scare away the best homes for her puppies.

This weekend I watched a rerun of the Westminster dog show and then looked at the home page of the breeders of the dog who won, a Canadian beagle. They have a questionaire for potential owners for their puppies, no breeding contracts and the proviso that any dog of theirs must be brought back to them for rehoming if the need arises. If only all breeders were so diligent.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Quite frankly she should raise her prices. It will keep the idiots away. She must be very upset at those comments. We paid £650 for Max. Got lucky with Phoebe and paid £350 for her, but she was a little older and the breeder was going to keep her, but changed her mind due to lack of time for training.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The sad thing is that if people set themselves up to make money from breeding puppies to make lots of money they have to 'produce' lots of puppies and cut corners in care to keep the cost down ... hence you get puppy farms 
Your friend obviously is not in it for the money, so it must be love.... Good for her. I agree with Cat 53, she should maybe raise her prices a bit - certainly with small litters, those pups have had the best start. Presumably also if she is doing both jabs she is running the pups on to 10 plus weeks so will be incurring extra feed costs.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

We paid £900 for our boy and some of the females were more than that. I didn't have any qualms as it was a superb litter from a fab breeder and since then he became priceless , bear in mind he came without vaccines or microchip. But he was worth every penny and we did see three breeders the other two not as expensive as the one we settled on.  She should definitely increase the prices especially if she does everything right


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know how much your pound is in dollars but we paid 400 dollars for ginger and all we got was all her shots,and that was it ''so for what i see 500 pounds is not to much for all that she is getting.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

We paid £750 for Peanut but she was already 10 weeks old and BLACK. 
We paid £950 for Coconut and that included a discount of £100 as he came from the same breeder. But he was the only boy and the only cream out of the litter of 6. They were all girls & black. 

The vet was impressed with the paperwork they came with and all the info, vacs, blanket, food, guide...etc, etc...

Money well spent.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Miss Lilly's breeder normally charges around £1000 for her pups regardless of colour /***. Miss Lills was older (14 weeks) and therefore a little lower in price. As per the above poster, she has since become priceless and I would happily have spent the £1000 for her to share my life.

Whilst I was searching for Miss Lills, some of my friends were very vocal in their opinion that I was mad to be spending so much money on a cross breed and that I should have looked for a dog in one of the many rescue centres. I can't fault their reasoning on the latter point (although I had reasons for not doing so) but in terms of the money spent for her I have no regrets whatsoever. 

I am well aware that the costs of raising a litter of puppies in terms of time and financial investment are not inconsiderable and that profits tend not to be huge. What was important to me was that she was healthy and of sound temperament. She ahs proved to be both and I couldn't be happier.

My friends meanwhile are absolutely smitten with her and seem to have forgotten all about their initial reservations!!


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

*How much is too much for cockapoo ?*

Price of anything based on supply and demand !

After that the quality.

In America because of large # of breeders all over the country you have more options . Having said that , some people prefer to purchase local or drive few hours to get the puppy and some people they don't mind to get it from out of state of where they live . On that case you have to add the shipping $$$ to the price of puppy as well .

And also maybe cockapoos in America are not as popular as England or Scotland or other places.

Prices in America are from $700.00 to $1100.00 without shipping .

I purchased mine $1000.00 and i'm very happy with the breeder and with my Buddy .
perhaps the question was about England or Scotland but I just thought to share information in America as well .

:ilmc:


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I paid $1000 for Zorro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Alinos said:


> I paid $1000 for Zorro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give you $ 2,000 for zorro - final offer!!  xx


----------

